
What Does a Parrot Know About PTSD? - sergeant3
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/01/31/magazine/what-does-a-parrot-know-about-ptsd.html
======
wglb
An excellent and touching article.

Among the gems within: _The early German naturalist explorer Alexander von
Humboldt wrote of encountering, during his travels in South America toward the
close of the 18th century, a parrot that was the last living repository of the
language of the extinct Atures Indian tribe._

------
mark_l_watson
Wonderful article. Half way through the article I took my parrot out of his
cage and played with him even though he had just been out an hour before.

I have misgivings about people keeping parrots as pets because of the
possibility of something happening to separate birds from their human flock.
Lacking other parrots, a parrot bonds very tightly with human companions. I
will need to live to 90 to have a good chance of outliving my parrot and my
parrot ending up in a shelter years from now with strangers would not be a
good outcome if he outlives me. He is 13 now, BTW.

~~~
yareally
I considered off and on about getting a parrot, but every time I read articles
like this, it puts me firmly back into the "shouldn't get one" camp. I'm
always shocked at how people can pay so much for one and then treat them so
poorly. They're wonderful creatures, but I don't know if I can take on the
responsibility of having something that's like a child that never grows up.

I'd probably feel a little guilty for also keeping a (tamed) wild creature in
a cage. However, all the legally purchased ones in the United States at least
were born here, so it wouldn't really be taking it from its wild habitat.

Crows would also make a fascinating pet, but having one as a pet would be
illegal in North America[1].

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Migratory_Bird_Treaty_Act_of_1...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Migratory_Bird_Treaty_Act_of_1918)

~~~
tamana
Crows are pretty clever, I am sure you could bribe a wild crow to be your
friend.

~~~
yareally
Yeah, I think that would be possible. The ones where I am are kind of skittish
compared to the ones I see in urban areas (I live a semi rural area).

------
kwhitefoot
My goodness, that was affecting. Such a pleasant change to hear of some good
in the world.

------
xenubarb
You folks who wanted parrots but are concerned about their lifespan, there are
literally THOUSANDS of unwanted birds you could adopt.

Get an old one. Mine's 30 and he's gonna outlive me. Maybe you can adopt him
in ten years or so after I kick.

~~~
wycx
What's he like? Did you know his name when you got him?

My sister has a pre=owned galah. Like all parrots he is endearing, but at the
same time, crotchety and set-in-his-ways.

~~~
xenubarb
He was 3 when I bought him at the bird store I worked at. His name is
Casanova, which is ironic because he doesn't like women except for me. He's a
manly bird for manly men, but I have a motorcycle so I guess that makes me
acceptable.

He was a lot more aggressive a few years ago. Since I started working him with
a glove (for the same reason falconers do, protection and better footing for
the bird) and making him wear a harness to go outside, his attitude has
improved considerably.

Galahs are adorable, but pinchy and overpriced.

------
bootload
_" The day after she left active service, the helicopter she had flown in for
the previous three years crashed in severe weather into the side of a
mountain, killing six of her former crewmates. Devastated by the loss and
overcome with guilt"_

Yep, that'll do it. _" People die, you feel quilt. "_ That's a Hal Moore
quote. [0],[1]

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hal_Moore](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hal_Moore)

[1] 1st Air Cav, la Drang, '65 ~
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FxPeHqH4XxI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FxPeHqH4XxI)

~~~
david-given
Possibly you meant 'guilt' in that second quotation?

~~~
bootload
Yes. The actual quote is:

    
    
        "When your men die and you don't, you feel guilty,"
    

It's a quote from _" We Were Soldiers Once, And Young"_ by Hal Moore and
journalist Joe Galloway ~ [http://weweresoldiers.net/joes-
story.htm](http://weweresoldiers.net/joes-story.htm)

------
josscrowcroft
What a brilliant article.

